# طلب مخطط دوائر جهاز الطرد المركزي



## فداء (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجوا ممن لدية اية معلومات عن جهاز الطرد المركزي الطبي ارفاق المعلومات والمخطط للضرورة


----------



## hfrfewf (7 مايو 2009)

send me e-mail i have electronics circuits for centrfugen france co...
elmhde-benghazi-libya


----------



## مانع ال منصور (16 أغسطس 2011)

goooooooooooooooood thanks


----------



## مانع ال منصور (16 أغسطس 2011)

الجهاز يعمل بنظام الطرد واكثر الحالات بالمختبرات الطبيه وطريقه عمل الجهاز بالمختصر فصل المواد وتختلف سرعات الدوران من جهاز لاخر وهذا الرابط يفيدك 
http://www.ehow.com/how_5018706_convert-centrifuge-rpm-rcf-_g_force_.html



بالتوفيق


----------



## santacrouse (3 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## محمدالقدسي77 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف ماهو الفرق بين جهاز mri&ct scan


----------



## rajai (5 ديسمبر 2012)

تحية ...

يرجى الاطلاع على الملفات التالية لـــ benchtop Centrifuge وآمل ان يكون مفيد ...:30::30::30::30:

http://www.hettichlab.com/appc/_upload/2011_47/Mikro_200_11110.pdf

http://www.hettichlab.com/appc/_upload/2012_08/AB2400DEENFRIT1.pdf 

مشاهدة المرفق CENTRIFUGE.pdf

REGARDS


----------

